# Anyone elses toddler obsessed with ice?



## shershine (Feb 23, 2003)

My dd CANNOT get enough of it! When we go out to eat, she spends her time mooching everyone's ice, sucking on it, biting it, swirling it around the table. At my mom's I feed it to her constantly (they have an ice machine so she gets really excited about that). At home ice is more of a rare commodity, I don't have an ice maker and I only use our ice cube trays. This morning I was sitting on the computer with dd in my lap, drinking an iced coffee. She was adamantly pointing at my glass, no so subtely demanding my ice. So I would suck on each piece to get the coffee off of it







: and then feed it to her. She would proceed to shoot it out of her mouth, presumably on accident and then frantically reach for another one. I was getting tired of the whole thing so now she is sitting on the floor with a bowl of her own ice, happily sucking and dribbling to her heart's content.







Any other little ice lover's out there? What is it about that stuff anyway? :LOL


----------



## Evergreen (Nov 6, 2002)

My two year old is obsessed with it too! I don't know what it is. Ihave a 14 year old sister and the two of them will sit out by the pool and munch ice for hours on end!

When I was younger I got a peice stuck in my throat and had to wait for it to melt, it was horrible!


----------



## Yooper (Jun 6, 2003)

Mine loves ice too. I read somewhere that a desire to chew ice can indicate an iron deficiency....but I had dd tested and her levels were average.


----------



## MeredithMommy (Oct 24, 2004)

MY dd is 2 and she adores ice as well. Its hard to get her to eat at restaraunts because she is so buisy picking the ice out of her drink! We too use ice cube trays and she was always begging for the big cubes, so I bought an ice shaver (don't tell dh!). She loves it! Also inlaws have an ice machine and she begs them for ice but they won't give it to her b/c they are afraid she'll choke to death


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

Ice (clay, chalk, etc) are indicators for PICA (deficiency of iron, zinc and other elements) but not necessarily.


----------



## Pam_and_Abigail (Dec 2, 2002)

mine loves ice cubes- ours are fish and seahorse shaped. that could be part of the appeal. But given that my dd rarely eats meat, I wonder about the iron. then again she adores raisins (and bm)


----------



## megpaw (Apr 19, 2005)

Genevieve adores ice. Whenever we go to a restaurant, she hands me her spoon so I can get some ice out of my glass for her, and it continues until my iced tea is just plain tea. Sometimes Ava will get into the act, too, but most of the time she is content with just crackers.


----------



## Kira's mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Don't all toddlers love ice?My dd and all of her friends love ice. They like to have their own little bowl and a spoon.Maybe it feel good in their mouth. Maybe it's the concept of water but frozen. How amazing must it be to have this hard cold substance which melts and then becomes familiar water. Just a guess.Dd is also pretty fascinated w/water in general. Handwashing could go on for quite a while!


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

Mine likes to play with ice.
It is kind of neat how it transforms from a solid to a liquid so quickly.








Awsome early teaching opportunity.


----------

